# Fighter Jets Down Loooooooow!



## lloydh (Apr 17, 2013)

A few photos from the latter half of last year and the start of this year. Some really good photo ops where things have all come together, which very rarely happens! 

Hope you enjoy them  I'll post up a selection of Mill heli shots as well. 

1. 3(F) Squadron 100 year anniversary tail pulling out the pilots last pass. Flying as part of a two ship and using the callsigns Nightmare 31 & 32. 



3 (F) Squadron Typhoon FGR4 Special Tail by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

2.



3 (F) Squadron 100 Year Anniversary Special Eurofighter Typhoon FGR.4 by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

3. 41(R) TES Squadrons Olympic special tail 



41(R) TES Squadron Tornado GR4 EB-Z 'Apollo 2' by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

4. And a closer look at the pilot and WSO



41(R) TES Tornado GR4 'Apollo 2' by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

5. 'Apollo 1 & 2' crossing over as the lead enters Cad. 



41(R) TES Squadron Tornado GR4s 'Apollo 1 &amp; 2' by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

6. II(AC) Squadrons commemorative tail with the wings in the 'batwing' or 67º degrees posistion. 



Panavia Tornado GR4 II (AC) Shiny Two (Spartan 2) by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

7. The famous Dambusters, 617 Squadron. 



617 Squadron Tornado GR4 by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

8.



617 Squadron Tornado GR4 by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

9. 29(R) Squadron Eurofighter Typhoon T3 squeezing the moisture out of the air.. 



29 Squadron Eurofighter Typhoon T3 by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

10. 48th FW F-15E Strike Eagle doing the same.. 



USAF F-15E Strike Eagle by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

11.



USAF F-15E Strike Eagle by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

12.



USAF F-15E Strike Eagle by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

13. Tornado GR4 getting in on the fluff action as well. 



Fluffing Up! by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

14. 'Kick the tyres and light the fires' 



Wing Swept Tornado GR4 by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

15. 11 Squadron Eurofighter Typhoon FGR4 in fantastic light



11 Squadron Eurofighter Typhoon FGR4 by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

16. A rather colourful civilian owned Hunter known as Miss Demeanour 



Miss Demeanour Hawker Hunter F58A by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

17. The big birds like some of the action as well.. 



RAF Hercules C-130J by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

18.



Hercules C-130J by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

19.



RAF Hercules C-130J by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

20. WSO having a good day in the office.. 



F-15E Strike Eagle by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

21. Close-up of the 2012 Typhoon display pilot from 6 Squadron. 



6 Squadron Typhoon FGR4 'Jedi32' by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

22. Some more Eagles.. 



F-15E Strike Eagle &quot;Ginis Flight&quot; by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

23.



F-15E Strike Eagle 'Ginis Flight' by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

24. Another shot of 41 Squadrons Olympic special.. 



41(R) TES Tornado GR4 'Apollo 2' EB-Z by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

25.



F-15E Strike Eagle 'Pyro12' by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

26. Pulling out of low level with a cloud! 



USAF F-15E Strike Eagle by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

27. Lots of ribbons! 



USAF F-15E Strike Eagle by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

28. Last low level flight of the F3



QinetiQ Tornado F3 by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

29. Steaming in



XV Squadron Tornado GR4 by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

30. Leaving behind a trail of vortices.. 



II Squadron Tornado GR4 by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

31. Over Mt Snowdon.



RAF Tornado GR4 'Marham 48' by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

32. Close-up with a IV Squadron T2



4 Squadron Hawk T2 by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

33. Nice wave



Tornado GR4 'Marham 43' by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

34. Wings back again



Swept Wing Tornado GR4 by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

35. A little arty farty 



Arty Farty Eagle by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

36. 



Hawk T1 by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

37.



Tornado GR4 'Lossie 91' by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr


If you've stuck with it until the end then well done! I hope I haven't bored you too much


----------



## UnknownBro (Apr 17, 2013)

What kid of flash did you use?























JK.

All I have to say is wow. Some awesome pix.  We have an airbase near here but they only take off and land.  I never see them doing anything cool like this.


----------



## DorkSterr (Apr 17, 2013)

Natural light.


----------



## PropilotBW (Apr 17, 2013)

That is awesome man.  I'm glad to see some other aviation enthusiasts on here.   Do you fly 'em too?

the vortices you caught in 10,11,12 are amazing.  By far your best 3 pics!
oh, and 35 too!


----------



## PropilotBW (Apr 17, 2013)

What lens did you use?


----------



## David8 (Apr 17, 2013)

Wow. These are fantastic. I would love somewhere that I could get shots like this! What lens were you using?


----------



## Mully (Apr 17, 2013)

Great set...very nicely done!


----------



## Derrel (Apr 17, 2013)

Impressive work!!! And to think--all shot with the 18-55mm kit zoom!

Nice photos. #11 and 12 were really *extraordinary*, and another handful I would rank as *simply excellent*, and the remainder only measured up to plain old vanilla excellent.


----------



## manaheim (Apr 17, 2013)

These are insanely cool.  The only complaint I have about any of them is the crop feels a little tight on some, but man... wow.

What were you in to be able to get these shots?  And how did you not throw up?


----------



## jl1975 (Apr 17, 2013)

AWESOME!!!  Great phots as usual.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Trever1t (Apr 17, 2013)

I always wonder how you guys get these perspectives...must be on a mountain top with a 3 gazillion MM f5 lens!


----------



## texkam (Apr 17, 2013)

Best I've ever seen! Thank you.


----------



## leeroix (Apr 17, 2013)

Wow! Im curious about your gear too...


----------



## lloydh (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks guys! 

All were shot in the Mach Loop, a rather famous LFA in Wales. 

As for gear, Nikon D300s & a Nikkor 300mm F4 AF-S.


----------



## amolitor (Apr 18, 2013)

It's easy to get this close to jets fighters, you just have to build a blind that looks like an aircraft carrier.


----------



## Designer (Apr 18, 2013)

Wonderful!  I loved all of them!  Thank you!


----------



## imagemaker46 (Apr 18, 2013)

Great work, especially when you consider that you are working in a confined environment and dealing with all the G's that being in jets involves.  The images on your web site are equally impressive.


----------



## Rafterman (Apr 18, 2013)

These were some of the most awesome jet (and turboprop!) aircraft photos I've ever seen. Bravo! :thumbsup:


----------



## jwbryson1 (Apr 18, 2013)

Awesome set!


----------



## manicmike (Apr 18, 2013)

Awesome set. Some of the best I've ever seen.


----------



## Danmunro_nz (Apr 18, 2013)

WOW! They are all amazing. Some of the best I have seen.


----------



## cenote (Apr 18, 2013)

Insanely awesome shots. Some of the best shots I have see from above! I like the guy mooning you in #18


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 18, 2013)

stunning!!!


----------



## pgriz (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm thinking these were taken at the MachLoop: MachLoop.co.uk | The Mach Loop aka Machynlleth Loop. UK Low Level Flying by RAF Aircraft and Fast Jets |MachLoop.co.uk | The Mach Loop aka Machynlleth Loop. UK Low Level Flying by RAF Aircraft and Fast Jets.


----------



## David8 (Apr 18, 2013)

pgriz said:


> I'm thinking these were taken at the MachLoop: MachLoop.co.uk  | The Mach Loop aka Machynlleth Loop. UK Low Level Flying by RAF  Aircraft and Fast Jets |MachLoop.co.uk | The Mach Loop aka Machynlleth  Loop. UK Low Level Flying by RAF Aircraft and Fast Jets.



Indeed. As the OP posted earlier:



lloydh said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> All were shot in the Mach Loop, a rather famous LFA in Wales.
> 
> As for gear, Nikon D300s & a Nikkor 300mm F4 AF-S.


----------



## JonathanGallagher (Apr 18, 2013)

Stunning set of shots there! Loved looking at them all! 
Keep meaning to have a visit here when in Wales but the mrs thinks otherwise 

Jonathan


----------



## pgriz (Apr 18, 2013)

@ David8:  Yeah, should have slowed down to look at all the posts (esp. that one by lloydh), but the planes were zooming by so fast...  There's a few youtube versions of these fly-bys, very impressive.


----------



## kathyt (Apr 18, 2013)

Very cool.


----------



## BrandonLaw (Apr 18, 2013)

Wow those shot are all so amazing! Now I can't wait for the air show this summer so I can try my hand at taking some pictures of some of these bad boys


----------



## lloydh (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks!


----------

